# Schrittweite Verstehllen in Corel?(schritt beim drücken einer Pfeiltaste



## kirchel (22. August 2003)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit corel!
Zuerstmal danke für eure Beiträge Die ham mir echt aus der Patsche geholfen!
Jetzt hab ich noch ein Problem: Wenn ich in Corel ein Objekt makiere und diese
Objekt mit den Pfeiltasten an die richtige stelle bringen will (hier gehts um 
milimeter) macht das Objekt immer einen sehr großen sprung,  teilweise kann 
ich es garnicht dorthin platzieren wo ich es haben will. Auch wenn ich es mit dem Körser
greife und versuche mit feinarbeit das Objekt nur ganz wennig zu 
verschieben haut das nicht hin weil Corel es entweder garnichr verschiebt oder viel zu weit. 
Nun meine Frage, lässt sich das irgendwo im Programm abstellen?
hab schon um Handbuch nachgesachlagen und die Opitonen in Corel durchgewühlt, 
aber nix gefunden, mir fehlt glaub ich auch das passende schlagwort nachdem ich zu suchen habe. 
Wäre echt sehr froh wenn mir da jamand weiter helfen könnte..
mfg
Kirchel


----------



## KarlC (22. August 2003)

Klar geht das )

Extras
>Optionen
>Dokument
>Lineale

Schrittweise verschieben ... Standardeinstellung 1" 

Grüssle
Karl


----------



## kirchel (22. August 2003)

Hey Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

